# Small ears?



## Siggie_99 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have not figured out how to post pic in my post yet but Gunner is in my pics- 7 weeks old but his ears look a lot smaller than a lot of the pics I am seeing, will they grow?


----------



## Siggie_99 (Jan 21, 2013)

Or do you think he is not 100% even though I seen both parents?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that at 7 wks lots of puppies ears look small, but it doesn't take long untill they look like they will never grow into their ears. Give it some time, he is still very young, and he looks really cute.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Its hard to tell... he is an absolute cutie though! And smaller than average ears doesn't necessarily mean not pure bred


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

My puppy had really small ears at 7 weeks she is 9 weeks now had they have doubled in size. They were so small they never hung over.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siggie_99 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ears were up and today one has fallen ...hope they come back up


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

It will come back up! 

when puppies start teething, their ears go up and down and flop all over. They call this the ear dance! 

I was lucky, my pups ears would sometimes look a bit soft, but never really went down.

Now, go figure out how to post pics!


----------

